# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  M3D Unboxing

## RedBMaster

Check it out: https://youtu.be/y6Cz4gL7yts

----------


## mdikov

> Check it out: https://youtu.be/y6Cz4gL7yts


I got mine without so much wrapping and with missing power supply and cable, I wonder if it did not get damaged in shipping.

----------


## RedBMaster

Wow, that's really unfortunate. I thought they had better quality control than that!

----------

